# Let There Be Light



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm really excited about this one. Got the light in one shot. I learned some new things from this shot. You can see in the video what I was talking about in not being able to see much. It's dark! This shot is repeatable so I will try some new things to make it more visible to the viewer. I'm located to the right of the second illuminated window on your right of the screen and the match is in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a neat effect!
At the ECST Lee Silva and my son Anakin were chasing cans on a paved road after dark and the spark show from that was really cool. Changing the setting changes everything sometimes.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> That's a neat effect!
> At the ECST Lee Silva and my son Anakin were chasing cans on a paved road after dark and the spark show from that was really cool. Changing the setting changes everything sometimes.


We did the same thing at ECST 2013. You were at the hotel and missed all the night time fun !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > That's a neat effect!
> ...


My wife was with me.
I was having night time fun :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


Alright. You got me there.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Awesome!! Can't wait to see you up the bar from this one!

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A card cut might be more difficult. That card edge in low light could be a challenge.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> A card cut might be more difficult. That card edge in low light could be a challenge.


Hmmmm...now that's a tough one. It will give me something to think about at the meetings at work tomorrow....5 hours of mandatory training on my day off. Hopefully I can put the time to good use :naughty: .

Todd


----------



## Slingashot (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool !! I can hardly see the match in daylight, never mind night time !! Looks like I'll have to make more matches now !!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I already thought you were super human with your one shot lights. Now you do this. Amazing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shooting ... just lovely!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That My friend is total Crazy awesomeness....I am speechless for once..DAH...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AWESOME! :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great Video, And Nice Shot! I Wish There Were Fireflies Where I Live. Keep On Changing It Up, These Match Videos Are Fun!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dude. You are a Jedi. Only explanation.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting TF!


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Awesome shooting :thumbsup: in the dark sure adds to the effect


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Ditto on all that has been said!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Now ya need to make a glow-in-the-dark slingshot to shoot with!

You know how wintergreen life savers spark when you whack them with a hammer? Might make a cool target for night videos with your glow-in-the-dark slingshot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. " You don't know what you really can do until you try ". Once you believe it's possible, then you can do it. Believe it's impossible, then it is. What one man can do , another can do.

Have fun! It's so exciting to reach these personal shooting goals.

It just shows how legitimate our childish little slingshot devices can be.If you can shoot a sling shot, you can shoot anything.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is unreal. How in the world can you even see the thing. Fantastic shooting.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, Next.....blindfolded! :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> OK, Next.....blindfolded! :rofl:


I wish !


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

At night, low light level no less. Sheesh, I wouldn't even be able to SEE the durn match let alone hit the very tip. You're one heck of a shot.


----------

